# Ring Escort Vid



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Thought this was a cool way to train the escort. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGZItFBVvDk


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

lol...hilarious. Decoy tried, but wan't going to get away...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Effective, but there must be some rule about impeding the decoy? "Escort" implies that the decoy can still walk?


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

no point loss for impeding. But I saw 2 bites before the 1 escape. That is point loss. Looks like alot of unnessasary work and training to me. That would take quite alot of energy from your dog.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Hilarious! Guy isn't going anywhere, but like Daniel said, lots of points lost for all the extra bites.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of ring dogs coming from the deux sabres kennel now. His breeding program is hitting it's stride now. I like this kennel's competition dogs from what I've seen. 

I almost don't think that is a trained behaviour the lag wrapping. I think it is a natural way for 'this' dog to try to escort. It's to me not very correct though, as when the dog does a couple of dirty bites it is poor technique based. The dog can't really tell if the decoy is walking, changing direction or actually escaping with his leg wrap technique.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Give me a dog like that any day of the week. I would rather have to deal with that then some little ****** dog that gets better points. Speaking of which, we saw two dirty bites, and how many points did the dog lose ?

**** the decoy, **** **** ...... **** the decoy. : )


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Speaking of which, we saw two dirty bites, and how many points did the dog lose ?
> 
> **** the decoy, **** **** ...... **** the decoy. : )


LOL Yeah .. 2. Next I'm going to train my dogs on recall to give the decoy a short quick leg humping after the out, (just 2 or 3 pumps) before heading back. You know that shows dominance over the man. Don't share this important training tip with anyone ok! :-$


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

I think 5 pumps shows TRUE dominance. 2-3 just doesnt get the message across.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes 5 pumps shows 'truly true' dominance! You also get more general allure points if the lipstick comes out of the case!  



Jeff Oehlson said:


> **** the decoy, **** **** ...... **** the decoy. : )


 Yes and the dog loving it!


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

> I would rather have to deal with that then some little ****** dog that gets better points.


The whole point of Ring sports is to get points. Who cares if he is a man eater if he wont score well. Maybe you need to rethink your ideas of training. Then you could get better points and maybe win.

I think the dog probably had a tendency to wrap up the decoy and it would have just been built upon to get that. I dont think it would be a good way to train. 

Jeff the dog would loose 2 pnts for each rebite. So that would be - 4 before the first escape.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: The whole point of Ring sports is to get points. Who cares if he is a man eater if he wont score well. Maybe you need to rethink your ideas of training. Then you could get better points and maybe win.

Well, that is your interpretation of ring sports. 

It is really interesting that you think that a guy competing in the selectiffs doesn't train the way you think he should. HA HA.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL...
That was a great chuckle after a long night of pre rapture celebrations.



Geoff Empey said:


> LOL Yeah .. 2. Next I'm going to train my dogs on recall to give the decoy a short quick leg humping after the out, (just 2 or 3 pumps) before heading back. You know that shows dominance over the man. Don't share this important training tip with anyone ok! :-$





Benjamin Allanson said:


> I think 5 pumps shows TRUE dominance. 2-3 just doesnt get the message across.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Its not that I dont think he should train that way. I just saw the dog take 2 bites before the escape. The decoy isnt going to make any meters. That being said, the dog is very amped up. He rebites. The decoy could forget about making meters and just make the dog bite and bite and bite some more.
I dont know the handler who he trains with or then dog. I saw a little blip of an escort on the computer and that is what I see.
He could loose alot of point for bad bites. He did loose 4 pnt before the first escape. What happens after?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: What happens after?


Who cares ?? I would rather work a dog like that over less dog and better points. He couldn't be that bad, he is in the selectiffs.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: What happens after?
> 
> 
> Who cares ?? I would rather work a dog like that over less dog and better points. He couldn't be that bad, he is in the selectiffs.


Uh huh :!:


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

fair enough


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

OR, you could train the dog strong dog to be clean. Simple concept. I do it day in and day out. 
Seems like a cool dog. I personally want points. 
Yo Daniel!! Whats shaking bro? Havent heard from you since the trial last summer at Marks!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I really doubt that this dog was trained that it was ok to be dirty. What do you do when the dog ignores the training, like we see here, and does what he wants ??

What amount of force are you willing to use, and how strong is a dog really that goes along with what YOU want instead of what HE wants ?? At some point you go overboard, and the dog doesn't bite, or refuses to do the exercise, or doesn't out. Least that is what I have seen.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Dave. Life is sweet up here. My dog finally got a ring 3. Going to France for a month in June.(Get to decoy a trial) Should be pretty sweet.
I think I prefer very high points too. That is what wins trophies.


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

getting in the strong dogs head.......the makings of a true trainer.....i live by...."whatever it takes!" ask darryl!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ever had a dog go after you trying to get into their head ?? Serious question.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

David is a rookie He hasnt even ownd a tough dog.lol Im sure he has had a crack at more dogs than you ever owned.


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

jeff, on a serious note...yes...daily......but with correct clear training and a good support team and line man that has experience....its not that difficult.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I will have to stop by and see how you are doing and take a look.

Daniel, sorry if I hurt your feelings about wanting to not drive a lessor dog for better points. Everyone has "their" type of dog. Your type of dog doesn't have to be my type of dog for competition.

One of these days I will not be quite so dirt poor and I will send you a ticket to come down and work some dogs with me. That way you will see first hand that I am not lying when I say this stuff. I don't live far from Kroyer, and we can go and tease him about his strong dogs. : )

Might not be for a while, got some dogs to buy first. LOL


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

ya jeff, more then wellcome to stop by on a training night. Since you into gsds now, i think you would really dig my new one. Hes a beast! And actually looks good too! KKL1. He is not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have always been dog neutral really. : ) I will try and make it up there to see him. What night are you working dogs ?


----------

